# jemand erfahrung mit lovefilm ?



## Kamsi (25. Januar 2012)

habe flatrate paket mit 1 dvd gleichzeitig und soviele filme wie ich schaffe

konto anfang des jahres eröffnet an einem freitag - liste erstellt mit 10 filme und am anfang habe ich 2 filme pro woche geschafft - am montag kam meist der film an am dienstag ihn eingeworfen am mittwoch kam der an und der neue film ging donnerstag raus am freitag den film eingeworfen und dann ab der 2ten woche sah es so aus montag nichts, dienstag nichts, mittwoch abend das der film am donnerstag losgeschickt wird - film kommt freitag an und am samstag eingeworfen in der dritten woche sieht es derzeit so aus montag nichts, dienstag nichts, mittwoch nichts. 

ist das normal das die so lahm werden mit den versand wenn sie merken das der kunde zeitnah die film zurückschickt ? habe ja schliesslich flatrate pakete abgeschlossen bei denen und nicht 4 filme pro monat nur paket.


----------



## Minatrix (26. Januar 2012)

Huhu!

Wenn du zu wenig Filme in der Liste hast kanns leider mal sein das die, die du übrig hast noch alle im Verleih sind und du deswegen etwas warten musst.  Ich hab auch schon 8 Filme im Monat durchgezogen + VoD und merke keinerleih Verzögerungstaktik. Bei mir kommts immer auf die Titel an, Harry Potter der neuste hat 3 Tage auf sich warten lassen, District 9 hatte ich direkt da... Weißt du was ich meine?

LG Mina


----------



## Kamsi (26. Januar 2012)

jo bei mir sind immer 10 titel im programm bunt gemischt neue und alte und ganz alte trotzdem dauert die bearbeitung bei den gefühlt ewig

naja ich warte noch ab bis mein 60 tage abo abläuft wenns nicht besser wird kündige ich bei denen weil da ist dann meine videothek billiger


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Januar 2012)

würde sich bei so hohen filmkonsum nicht ein streamanbieter eher anbieten? So was wie Netflix zum Beispiel, gibts zwar leider noch nicht hier aber etwas ähnliches doch bestimmt 

edit: Maxdome würde mir spontan einfallen


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2012)

Also zumindest hier bietet Lovefilm auch Filme zum Streamen an - auch als Teil des normalen Abos. Leider gibt es (noch) nicht so viel Auswahl wie bei den DVDs/Blurays. Netflix gibt es hier bei uns jetzt auch - aber auch da ist die Auswahl nicht wirklich toll. Dafuer haben sie ein paar mehr Serien als z.B. Lovefilm. Beide haben Apps um z.B. auf die XBox360 zu streamen.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Januar 2012)

die streamanbieter wollen aber teils 3,99 pro film und das ist mir zu teuer 

meine videothek 30 min fussweg entfernt würde ich den selben film wenn verfügbar für 3 euro mit monatlichen gutschein sogar für 1 euro bekommen 

und da krieg ich eine gesamte staffel für 1,50 pro tag und nicht jede dvd pro tag - hatte gehofft halt das das wenn sie es als flatrate verkaufen man es auch als flatrate nutzen kann

habe keine xbox360 und schau wenn die filme lieber auf meiner couch


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2012)

Jo - ich schau die Filme auch lieber auf dem Sofa, deswegen finde ich ja das Streamen ueber die XBox praktisch - weil man somit unabhaengig vom PC ist.

Wie gesagt - hier ist das Streamen bei Lovefilm in allen Abos enthalten, dafuer kann man nicht alle Filme streamen. Manche kosten extra - die stehen aber z.B. auch nicht ueber die XBox-App zur Verfuegung (deshalb weiss ich auch nicht wieviel es da noch gibt bzw. was genau). Netflix geht mit glaub £5.99 im Monat auch - und dafuer kann man auch so viel streamen wie man will. Aber auch da ist das Angebot recht beschraenkt (wohl auch, weil die hier grad erst angefangen haben). Und das sind alles Flatrates - also nix pro Film.

Lovefilm haben wir jetzt bestimmt seit ca. 2 Jahren und da auch ein groesseres Package mit 3 DVDs - wobei wir das wahrscheinlich demnaechst umstellen werden auf weniger. Probleme wie Du sie beschreibst haben wir eigentlich nie gehabt. Wenn wir Filme zurueck geschickt haben, waren auch schnell wieder neue da. Meist war es eher so, dass die bei uns ne Weile rumlagen, weil wir keine Zeit oder Lust zum Gucken hatten.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Januar 2012)

ich habe das flatrate paket mit 1 dvd gleichzeitig - könnte sein das die leute die mehr zahlen vieleicht besser behandelt werden aber wenn das so ist dann werde ich wohl da kündigen


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2012)

Hab auch das 1DVD-Daheim Abo, das alte für 9,99.

Hab immer fix meine DVDs gekriegt, und nur 1x dauerte es 3 Tage bis Neuversand - habe meist 10-15 Dvds in Warteschlange.

Im Monat schaffe ich im Regelfall 7 DVDs inkl. Versand.

Lovefilm bietet auch Gratisfilme im Stream an, wenn man abo hat - wieviele pro Monat weiß ich nicht, sind aber viele im Verleihpaket drin ("on demand").


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist deine Liste mit 10 Titeln einfach "zu kurz". Die Filme werden ja nach Verfügbarkeit versendet. Wahrscheinlich auch nach einer Reihenfolge, wer den Film wann auf die Liste getan hat.

Und bei 12€ / Monat schafft man so ca. 10 Filme. Macht also 1,2€ / Film. Immer noch günstiger als die Videothek. Aktuell sind auch 600 Filme als VoD in Deutschland erhältlich, die ja im Abo mit drin sind.

Mach doch einfach eine Liste, die mehr als 10 Titel enthält, dann sollte das besser klappen.


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

die letzten 2 monate liste geführt 2 filme pro woche möglich - 3 wenn ich deutsche bearbeiter habe

auf dem rücksende umschlag steht ja ein name drauf - diesmal hatte ich bei happy feet ein asiatisch klingenden bearbeiter und oh wunder meine dvd die ich am dienstag morgen bei der post am schalter abgab ist immer noch nicht bearbeitet.

oder die haben ne sperre drinne das einer nicht die flatrate wirklich als flatrate nutzt

verleihliste ist mit über 10 filme voll daran liegst nicht und versand geht ja meist innerhalb eines tage nur die anahme wohl nicht


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. April 2012)

Anscheinend guckst Du echt krass viele Filme - da dann wohl eher die aktuellen Sachen? Ist ja nicht immer alles verfügbar, fände ich jetzt verständlich.

Habe das Abo 2 DVDs auf einmal, 4 Filme im Monat und muss das mal ändern weil ich irgendwie kaum dazu komme oder dann auch einfach gerade keinen Bock auf die DVDs habe die ich gerade da rum liegen habe ...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. April 2012)

Ich habe seit drei Jahren ein Abo bei https://www.videobuster.de/ (früher Amango). Ich bekomme immer zwei Filme auf einmal zugeschickt, habe ca. 150 Filme in der Liste und alles geht ratzfatz. Habe noch nie eine Verzögerungstaktik feststellen können und ich schicke die Filme immer sehr schnell zurück.


----------

